# Two questions for all you A6 guys



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I recently picked-up my A6 4.2. I love it and have posted pics already. My questions are as follows:
1. How many of you guys have your A6's debadged? 
2. What kind of oil do you use when you change the oil (synthetic or dino)?
Thanks for the help.


----------



## Massboykie (Aug 15, 2006)

*Re: Two questions for all you A6 guys (passatcr)*

Not that I can claim I know what I am talking about...
But as far as I know Synthetic oils are better. I'm sure there are people that would disagree, but the fact that most racing is done with synthetic oils must mean something. Costs an extra few bucks at oil change time, but I think it's worth every penny. IMHO.
Cheers
Massboykie


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I feel the same way I was just wondering what the guys and gals here wewre using.


----------



## GLS-S4 (Jun 6, 2005)

*Re: (passatcr)*

I use Mobil1 synthetic every 8000KM / 5000Miles.
Dealer here recommends 5W40 Castrol Syntec synthetic in the 2.7T, some folks run 5W30 and even 0W40... depends on your climate and driving style. The 2.7T should use synthetic oil for long life, don't even consider non-synthetic.
Myself, I'd use synthetic in all modern Audi's, including the 4.2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 



_Modified by GLS-S4 at 3:26 PM 11/5/2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks. The car just had a mobil 1 oil change before I picked up the car from the dealer.
Well, I went ahead and did it---I debadged the newly picked up 4.2 It took me forever to get the glue off in the cold weather. I will post pics soon of the debedged rear.


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: (passatcr)*

I go with 5w40 Syntec full synth every 3500-4000 in the city.
I retained the emblems though.
I find it funny there is a group or club called dbadged but they put the dbadged stickers on their cars... kinda an oxymoron LOL.

_Modified by RichPugh at 10:39 PM 11-11-2006_


_Modified by RichPugh at 10:39 PM 11-11-2006_


----------



## B4 VARIANT STYLE!!! (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: Two questions for all you A6 guys (passatcr)*









I debadged mine in September and use Castrol Syntec.


----------



## 1euroA6 (Nov 12, 2006)

*Re: Two questions for all you A6 guys (B4 VARIANT STYLE!!!)*

I debadged mine and i use.. mobil 1 5w-30 same as the corvettes


----------



## Uberhare (Jul 30, 2003)

0W-40 Mobil1 synthetic. Best oil to use if you drive in colder climates.


----------



## ragtop (Feb 20, 2006)

*Re: (Uberhare)*

debaged is hot, im pullin the chrome letters on my lunch break tomorrow, mobil 1 synthetic blend 10-30, i think.
for views,


----------



## bi-turbo'd (Sep 18, 2006)

*Re: Two questions for all you A6 guys (passatcr)*

mine is debaged and i use mobile 1 0-w30


----------



## 5speed6 (Aug 27, 2005)

*Re: Two questions for all you A6 guys (passatcr)*


_Quote, originally posted by *passatcr* »_I recently picked-up my A6 4.2. I love it and have posted pics already. My questions are as follows:
1. How many of you guys have your A6's debadged? 


De-badged, but the rings stay.


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

I kept the rings but took off the A6 and 4.2 emblems. My next mod is to get the wondows tinted. Any ideas on that?


----------



## RichPugh (Mar 21, 2000)

*Re: (passatcr)*

Wondow tinting is a dangerous and death defying sport. Only the best wondowmasters survive. If youre sure you can handle other wondow arrogant students and wondow tinters, you should be OK. Wondow!












































I like the no emblems with keeping the rings... looks great.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (RichPugh)*

nice, i just got my 4.2 about 2 months ago so i havent changed oil yet. i also debadged, tinted it and changed the tails the first week i got it.


























_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 10:16 PM 11-28-2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Where in Queens are you? I live on Long Island. I like that you have the sports package in your car. Well at least you have the sport wheels. I like you taillights. Where did you get them and how much did they cost you??
The car looks greast, what % tint is that?


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

thanks, your car looks very clean also. mine is the sport package model. that was the only one i was gonna take. i live close to JFK airport. 
believe it or not i got the lights from ebay and i must say they are a perfect fit. no problems whatsoever. they were only like $250 shipped or something. there is awell known store that sells only european parts for VW/Audi online called goinfast.org and they sell the exact same thing for $369 plus shipping. i dont know if the lights are still on ebay from the people i bought it from but u can check if u want them.
oh and the tint is 20% all around


_Modified by DTOYVR6 at 11:03 AM 11-29-2006_


----------



## passatcr (Aug 18, 2006)

Thanks for the reply. I was on ebay last night and I saw those lights on there. I don't recall how much they cost. I may get those when more money is available. I want the tints first. I already added new floor mats and audi license plate frames from ebay. I will try and post some pics when I get the tints.


----------



## DTOYVR6 (Jun 3, 2003)

*Re: (passatcr)*

ok nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

